# Independence Ohio Sucks



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Just had a visit from the Engineer of the city of Independence Building Department today. He told me that my boat was in violation of a city ordinance. Seems that in 2009, Independence passed an ordinance prohibiting residents to store boats in front of their homes. Problem is, it's the only place I can park it. I've had my boat parked here since 2008. By other city ordinances I can't move my boat behind my house and I can't store it in my garage. It's only an 18 footer and it sits 70 feet from the street. By the way, my street is a dead end. I trailer my boat so that I can fish from the western basin to Geneva to Mosquito, etc... Boat storage would only cause a financial and time consuming hardship. With the over governing of this city my only options are to move or to sell the boat. I'm appealling to the Board of Zoning. Case is scheduled for July 21. If you think Independence is a great place to live, think again. By ordinance, my neighbor behind me can't even hang a cloths line. Guess I should be gratefull I still can. I grew up here and have lived here for 40 years. This is one city that doesn't live up to it's name. No liberties and no freedom here. What's next?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats pretty ridiculous...Ashtabula is kinda nuts like that as well...We have an ordinance banning cars from being parked in the front yards within city limits..My buddy got cited for that while his was parked infront of his home because he was SELLING it and didn't know you couldn't use YOUR property even though YOU pay for it...They also have a high grass ordinance of I believe 8"...They will send a crew out to mow it after it reaches that height..The house next to us is abandoned and they ended up mowing it three times last year..Each time they "mistakenly" sent the bill of $200 to US saying they mowed OUR property...I believe they did it because they couldn't track anyone down to pay the pill at the other property...You wouldn't believe how hard it is to convince the city zoning manager not once,but three times that they "mistakenly" billed us and that they didn't mow our grass...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

city ordinances sound like the biggest scam going. its amazing that they can fine you for not keeping your own property the way they think you should keep it. i mean i get the idea behind it, it prob keeps land and housing value up but the city fails to use common sense and go on a case by case basis which makes situations like yours hard to deal with. i hope it works out for you.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

It was most likely a neighbor who called and reported you.. just saying


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

AC_ESS said:


> It was most likely a neighbor who called and reported you.. just saying


if thats the case, i advocate violence


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Park it in the street in front of your house. They'll love that even more. I think this is ridiculous. It's not a disabled or abandoned vehicle, it's a fricken boat. Brunswick has had some recent issues stirring lately over RV's parked next to homes, not sure if it extends to boats too.

Since your boat's been there since before the ordinance went into effect fight to be grandfathered.

Good luck!


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Just park a vehicle in front of it everyday if they yell at you, just tell em you were about to go fishin!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> city ordinances sound like the biggest scam going. its amazing that they can fine you for not keeping your own property the way they think you should keep it. i mean i get the idea behind it, it prob keeps land and housing value up but the city fails to use common sense and go on a case by case basis which makes situations like yours hard to deal with. i hope it works out for you.


I agree...They know they can make money off of it every year..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

why can't you put it in the garage? put a folding tongue on it if necessary.


----------



## ou_bird (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow.. I'm just stubborn enough that I'd move if I lived in a city like that. It makes me thankful that I live in the country.. I have a couple of smaller aluminum boats sitting outside of my place now and I can't imagine someone telling me I couldn't have them there. jay


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

The Fulton Folding Tongue works great. I have it on my trailer on a 4 foot extension. My city requires a boat to not be in front of the house but I am allowed to have it along the side of the house as long as it does not extend past the front. and is 3 feet off the property line. I added the extension to launch it easier. It is a 19 foot Starcraft.

I bought the boat 4 years ago from a guy that lived in Maple Heights. It was in mid March and there was a foot of snow on the ground. He was being fined $34 a day for having the boat in his back yard. No Recreational Vehicles allowed unless garaged. When he got cited, even though it was mid winter, they gave him 10 days to get rid of the boat before the fines started.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Agitation Free said:


> By other city ordinances I can't move my boat behind my house and I can't store it in my garage.


How can an ordinance prevent you from storing something in a garage? 
While I understand why there are certain city ordinances, things like this take it too far.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd Move....


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

I wouldn't want a neighbor of mine to store his boat, or boats, next to my house. Then its a big RV that has not moved for years. 
IMO:
Keeps the neighborhood from getting into a storage type eye-sore. There are many who store crap in their drive-way & think nothing of it. Sorta like becoming a Red-Neck hood. Nope not for me! 

Here are my restrictions in my village;

NO BOATS,
NO RV's.,
No Commercial vehicles, IN ANY DRIVE.

Boats & RV's can be brought in from Friday's to Sunday night, if one wants to bring his recreation vehicle or boat in for any thing longer a special permit can be had for a 1 X use for $50.00 14 day special permit. Which I do every Spring.

I knew of these restrictions when I moved in. Fine with me.

Nik,


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

The city of Marysville sent us a paper saying no more than two recreational items at one property. I have my boat and camper in the driveway and my box trailer was on the property next door a gravel lot. The owner doesn't mind me parking there. The city even included a picture showing them. A business owner got one a couple of weeks earlier saying in had to be grass from the sidewalk to the street not blacktop for parking. But the street out front is solid potholes.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> How can an ordinance prevent you from storing something in a garage?


With this being an Erie boat, I'd say it has more to do with size than ordinance. 

Am I right AF?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Nikster said:


> I wouldn't want a neighbor of mine to store his boat, or boats, next to my house. Then its a big RV that has not moved for years.
> IMO:
> Keeps the neighborhood from getting into a storage type eye-sore. There are many who store crap in their drive-way & think nothing of it. Sorta like becoming a Red-Neck hood. Nope not for me!
> 
> ...


Well don't we all just envy you. Hurry, you'll miss tea time!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

ou_bird said:


> Wow.. I'm just stubborn enough that I'd move if I lived in a city like that. It makes me thankful that I live in the country.. I have a couple of smaller aluminum boats sitting outside of my place now and I can't imagine someone telling me I couldn't have them there. jay


If the city doesn't grant me a variance I seriously can't imagine living here anymore. Scary thought selling in this housing market.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

> By other city ordinances I can't move my boat behind my house and I can't store it in my garage.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=177272#ixzz1QfYPat1G


I don't get this. 

While I suppose there's an argument for not storing it in your driveway
(although if I was your neighbor I wouldn't care in the least) I don't understand how a city can tell you what (or what not) to store in your own garage - short of volatile chemicals or something that violates a safety or health code.

If you did store it in the garage, how would the city even know if it's in there? If you have any windows on the garage door, a little duct tape and some paper would cover them nicely.

For now, until you file an appeal, it would at least get it out of sight without costing you any money for storage.

Were you able to tell _*how*_ the engineer told you this? Was there any point where he said something like _"I can't tell you to put it in your garage"_ in a way that was suggesting that would be the best thing?

Or was it a cut and dried, "Joe Friday/ by-the-book" kind of conversation?


----------



## Back-lash (Jul 7, 2009)

What a bunch of zombies people have become. I wish my biggest issue in life was my neighbors boat in his drive way.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cleveland has this ordinance to so now I have to move my boat from the side of my garage everytime I mow my lawn...and when I moved in they made me remove almost every tree in my front yard....ridiculous


ou_bird said:


> Wow.. I'm just stubborn enough that I'd move if I lived in a city like that. It makes me thankful that I live in the country.. I have a couple of smaller aluminum boats sitting outside of my place now and I can't imagine someone telling me I couldn't have them there. jay




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Muskarp said:


> With this being an Erie boat, I'd say it has more to do with size than ordinance.
> 
> Am I right AF?



Yes. You are correct. I have a ranch style house with a 2 car attached garage and the garage is too small for the boat and trailer.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Give 'em heck. Unfortunately, in this day and age, your property is not your property. You rent it and have to abide by the rules of the do-gooders. Ah, the tyranny of good intentions. You gotta love it


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Back-lash said:


> What a bunch of zombies people have become. I wish my biggest issue in life was my neighbors boat in his drive way.


I am with you on that one...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Agitation Free said:


> If the city doesn't grant me a variance I seriously can't imagine living here anymore. Scary thought selling in this housing market.


LOL!! Try selling your house when there are NO ordinances. Just try!!
...Your neighbor with a few cars on blocks in the yard, hasn't mowed his lawn all year, bushes climbing over the fence, old appliances on the porch....oh yeah, that house will sell quickly!!

City ordinances are good for the greater good, but not always perfect for each individual in each specific situation.
You certainly must have known that owning an Erie boat was going to be expensive, right?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!! Try selling your house when there are NO ordinances. Just try!!
> ...Your neighbor with a few cars on blocks in the yard, hasn't mowed his lawn all year, bushes climbing over the fence, old appliances on the porch....oh yeah, that house will sell quickly!!
> 
> City ordinances are good for the greater good, but not always perfect for each individual in each specific situation.
> You certainly must have known that owning an Erie boat was going to be expensive, right?


Sorry,but the over exaggeration of your scenario is a little ridiculous in this case..That clearly isn't what this guy is trying to achieve by keeping his boat on HIS property that HE pays for..Yes having ordnances to keep people from turning their property into junk yards and such is fine,I agree...But we are talking about a boat here...One that has been being parked that way since 2008...People who cry about stuff like that thinking its gonna bring down the value of their house really need to get a clue...They should also save their money and buy a farm thats five miles away from their neighbors then..Yes,an Erie boat is expensive to own, but so are taxes to pay...Why pay more only to have less control over what you're getting??..Doesn't sound very rational to me...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That is ridiculous. You would think they'd cut you a little slack.

Of course, you could always reason it would be cheaper to buy a bigger boat and dock it than moving...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I grew up on a 1,100 acre farm and didn't move into a city until college (OSU). I was confused by all the ordinances and rules....heck they towed my car out of my driveway while I was sleeping and said it was protruding onto the sidewalk more than 6 inches 

I understand that some ordinances are necessary to keep areas in the city from becomming dumping grounds, but it seems there is common sense lacking with some rules. There is a big difference between a guy keeping a good conditioned boat in his drive that he uses versus a broke down boat/vehicle that is there permanently.

One of the buyin points for my home was that I wouldn't live in ANY city. Partially me upbringing and preference and partly from dealing with crap like this. I found that you can purchase a nice place right outside town where you don't need to deal with stupid crap like this....nor silly mindless neighboors!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> There is a big difference between a guy keeping a good conditioned boat in his drive that he uses versus a broke down boat/vehicle that is there permanently.


EXACTLY!! So how does a city protect against homes becoming junkyards of old boats, etc...? ...by passing an ordinance.
Otherwise, how do you judge things like "good condition" or "broke down"...you don't, you just pass an ordinance saying you can't leave boats out front.

People know when they move into a city, or suburb, or development, that there are and will be ordinances, building guidelines, zoning, etc...It's part of living in a city.
If you don't want to deal with that kind of stuff, then you move out of the city.

Personally, I live in a suburb and I don't want a neighbor storing his extra cars, boats, appliances or whatever in his driveway, yard or on the street.


----------



## fishing in kent (Apr 8, 2010)

It's home and everything, but if we're going to be honest, you could just drop the "Independence" from the thread title.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> EXACTLY!! So how does a city protect against homes becoming junkyards of old boats, etc...? ...by passing an ordinance.
> Otherwise, how do you judge things like "good condition" or "broke down"...you don't, you just pass an ordinance saying you can't leave boats out front.
> 
> People know when they move into a city, or suburb, or development, that there are and will be ordinances, building guidelines, zoning, etc...It's part of living in a city.
> ...


So your thought process is that you believe you have more of a right to judge whats on someone's property than the home owner does to designate what he puts there??...Do you really think a nice boat on someone's property offends you so much they should have to pay out of pocket to store it?...Do you really think a well kept RV in someones driveway subtracts from your home value??..If I was a potential buyer I would love to see people who have nice things in their driveway...It would show me it's a safe neighborhood that probably has a low crime rate if people are willing to leave these things out...It would also show me the people enjoy the same things I do..It would be easy to judge nice things and plain old trash...Also if you go to the first post,you will see he stated he has lived there for 40 years...I am sure things have changed since then...I am not a trashy person...But I believe,a person's property is just that,THEIRS and I would spend no time crying over little things just so I could think I had some kind of power over others..If you live in a nice area sir great for you..But I don't believe I would move there even if someone on your street was selling a million dollar mansion for a buck...Instead of feeling like you're entitled to control how others live,wouldn't it be easier if you moved out of the city onto a a piece of property without people close by instead of vice versa?..


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd love to live next to a guy with an Erie boat. He could even park it in my driveway if he agrees to take me out on it a few times a year! 

Maybe you should ask the city engineer if he wants to go fishing, then maybe he'll drop the issue! 

Some of these cities go overboard with their regulations. Especially in the suburbs! Then, there's also the Homeowner's association regulations! They can be even worse! 

If your appeal process doesn't work, maybe you could find a storage unit property where you could store it close to home, then go get it and take it to any lake you want!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Im wondering how of the folks saying how unfair it is, would also be the ones upset if in your nice, quiet neighborhood one of the neighbors had 16 junk cars, 6 beat up old boats, grass 3 tall, and 47 cats running around. One boat in the driveway is one extreme, my example is the other. But, who draws the line of whats okay and what isnt? Maybe the City Engineers would be willing to grant leniency if most of the neighbors sign a petition stating theyre okay with a particular violation. Any volunteers to take a survery every time something like this comes up? I dont have to deal with such things, but these ordinances do serve a purpose. And someone correct me if Im wrong, they dont pass these things without public input/vote, do they? Like I said, I dont know much about them.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

GD i need blood pressure medicine after reading this thread. I agree with Iraqvet,and bubbagon your just wrong. Government has gotten way to intrusive and controlling.anything to make a buck off others backs .


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

There's a difference between a junkyard and a boat!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> So your thought process is that you believe you have more of a right to judge whats on someone's property than the home owner does to designate what he puts there??...Do you really think a nice boat on someone's property offends you so much they should have to pay out of pocket to store it?...Do you really think a well kept RV in someones driveway subtracts from your home value


That's not at all what I'm saying.
First of all, I have no rights over what my neighbors do, Period. Nor do I want them having any rights over what I do.
BUT the city does indeed have the RIGHT to pass and enforce ordinances. It's part of our political process...they get elected, have meetings, and pass laws to enhance the city.

A boat doesn't offend me. Don't be stupid.
But where I live does indeed have an ordinance against storing them outside. And I'm happy for that.
Not because I don't want my neighbor to have a nice boat in his driveway, but because I don't want my other neighbor with half fixed cars, old boats and appliances all over his yard.

Pretty easy concept. I choose to live there, knowing this. If others don't care for that type of neighborhood management, then they certainly don't have to live there.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Sharp Charge said:


> Park it in the street in front of your house. They'll love that even more. I think this is ridiculous. It's not a disabled or abandoned vehicle, it's a fricken boat. Brunswick has had some recent issues stirring lately over RV's parked next to homes, not sure if it extends to boats too.
> 
> Since your boat's been there since before the ordinance went into effect fight to be grandfathered.
> 
> Good luck!


The RV's in Brunswick have to be under 20 feet long and can only be stored in specific spots on a person's property. I hate to say it, but us Sportsmen (and Ladies) are getting choked to death with all of these "limitations".


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> ..But I believe,a person's property is just that,THEIRS and I would spend no time crying over little things just so I could think I had some kind of power over others..If you live in a nice area sir great for you..But I don't believe I would move there even if someone on your street was selling a million dollar mansion for a buck...Instead of feeling like you're entitled to control how others live,wouldn't it be easier if you moved out of the city onto a a piece of property without people close by instead of vice versa?..


What are you so peesed at dude? EVERY city has some ordinances that deal with building codes, fence heights, out buildings, etc...EVERY city.
I don't feel any kind of entitlement, not did I ever suggest such. I wouldn't want that kind of entitlement if it was granted. Just not for me.

I don't want any kind of power over other people's stuff. In fact, I'd just assume I styaed out of their business and visa versa.

You are dramtically misunderstanding my point, and slandorously putting words in my mouth.
You're not even close to what I'm saying.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> The RV's in Brunswick have to be under 20 feet long and can only be stored in specific spots on a person's property. I hate to say it, but us Sportsmen (and Ladies) are getting choked to death with all of these "limitations".


What the heck does a 20 foot RV ordinance have to do with sportsmen getting "choked to death"?
That's a bit mellow dramatic, don't you think?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Agitation Free said:


> Just had a visit from the Engineer of the city of Independence Building Department today. He told me that my boat was in violation of a city ordinance. Seems that in 2009, Independence passed an ordinance prohibiting residents to store boats in front of their homes. Problem is, it's the only place I can park it. I've had my boat parked here since 2008. By other city ordinances I can't move my boat behind my house and I can't store it in my garage. It's only an 18 footer and it sits 70 feet from the street. By the way, my street is a dead end. I trailer my boat so that I can fish from the western basin to Geneva to Mosquito, etc... Boat storage would only cause a financial and time consuming hardship. With the over governing of this city my only options are to move or to sell the boat. I'm appealling to the Board of Zoning. Case is scheduled for July 21. If you think Independence is a great place to live, think again. By ordinance, my neighbor behind me can't even hang a cloths line. Guess I should be gratefull I still can. I grew up here and have lived here for 40 years. This is one city that doesn't live up to it's name. No liberties and no freedom here. What's next?


How about having your Fishing Friends that join you on Erie, each chip in $$$ for Seasonal Dockage ? You could pay for the Winter Storage yourself. Would that work - for now at least?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> What the heck does a 20 foot RV ordinance have to do with sportsmen getting "choked to death"?
> That's a bit mellow dramatic, don't you think?


I'm choking - I'm choking !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

russ9054 said:


> There's a difference between a junkyard and a boat!


That's exactly what I said. My question was, who's going to make that call? It would be nice if common sense could be used, but it doesnt work that way. Give someone an inch and theyll take a mile.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> EXACTLY!! So how does a city protect against homes becoming junkyards of old boats, etc...? ...by passing an ordinance.
> Otherwise, how do you judge things like "good condition" or "broke down"...you don't, you just pass an ordinance saying you can't leave boats out front.
> 
> People know when they move into a city, or suburb, or development, that there are and will be ordinances, building guidelines, zoning, etc...It's part of living in a city.
> ...


So first you say that...And you basically make it sound like anyone who wants to keep their boats, rv's,campers,etc etc are gonna start their own junk yard and you dont want people storing their stuff where it can be seen...Saying it like you are entitled to judge whats allowable..Then you go on to say this-




Bubbagon said:


> That's not at all what I'm saying.
> First of all, I have no rights over what my neighbors do, Period. Nor do I want them having any rights over what I do.
> BUT the city does indeed have the RIGHT to pass and enforce ordinances. It's part of our political process...they get elected, have meetings, and pass laws to enhance the city.
> 
> ...


Maybe I am not the stupid one,or forget what I previously typed...Now a boat doesn't offend you?..Yet you still believe people who would live in a nice area and spend 40k on a boat would also and start a scrap yard infront of their house??..You say the city is the one who draws up these ordnance's, but yet you make it sound like you're the one complaining for them to be in place...I can tell by the way you responded you are definitely some who likes to belittle someone or feel superior to them...How about not contradicting yourself in your statements and also see I am not the only one who disagrees with you..No need to call someone stupid for simply repeating YOUR OWN WORDS...I guess the majority wins on this topic..You sir are wrong...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i see both sides of it but its ultra lame that a guy and his boat get lumped into the same category as hoarders, junk yards, and trash heaps. i cant understang how judgement cant be used on stuff like this. how hard is it to decide whether someone is causing property values to decrease or just parking their boat in their driveway?

god forbid government and city officials use common sense instead of black and white.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

It's getting deep in here.....

Is there anything against you putting one of these up?


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

AC_ESS said:


> It was most likely a neighbor who called and reported you.. just saying


i parked my camper in front of my house for 3 years. the old guy up the street died and some scum bag punk moved in his house. real piece of work. squealing his tires every time he took off, driving up the street 40 m.p.h. with little kids running around everywhere. the neighbor guy went after him, gonna clean his clock for driving like an idiot. he had words with the wife, and we got word from the city saying i had to move my camper. she said it sat there for 3 years and it was o.k. someone complained the guy said. the bum moved out, the city mows the grass, my camper sits in front of the house, and all is good in my little corner of the world.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

To Bubbagon so you think a boat would be an eye sore. How about a car that has 3 different color paints on it from parts replacement, a broken passenger window replaced with plastic, lots of rust and dents? The car would be legal to be in the drive as long as it is roadworthy.
How about a yard with old plastic little tikes stuff and a couple past their prime lawnchairs and maybe a fallig apart doghouse?

I would rather have the boat. As someone else said I like to see big boy toys in a neighborhood as it means it has low crime and I have something in common with the neighbors. Where my Dad lives in Texas the rule is if it can be seen from the street it(car,boat,RV) must have up to date tags and inspection stickers. I have never seen a junkyard in his neighborhood.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Evinrude58 said:


> Where my Dad lives in Texas the rule is if it can be seen from the street it(car,boat,RV) must have up to date tags and inspection stickers. I have never seen a junkyard in his neighborhood.


seriously, how hard can this be? they prob have to send someone out to look at your property in order to fine you anyway. it seems this would keep both sides happy unless your so uppity that a boat in the driveway will offend you.

i dont have a dog in the fight, i live in the country and my boat and my cars are all garage kept but i loathe the idea of the city telling you that you cant keep your boat in the driveway, its just retarded.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> So your thought process is that you believe you have more of a right to judge whats on someone's property than the home owner does to designate what he puts there??...Do you really think a nice boat on someone's property offends you so much they should have to pay out of pocket to store it?...Do you really think a well kept RV in someones driveway subtracts from your home value??..If I was a potential buyer I would love to see people who have nice things in their driveway...It would show me it's a safe neighborhood that probably has a low crime rate if people are willing to leave these things out...It would also show me the people enjoy the same things I do..It would be easy to judge nice things and plain old trash...Also if you go to the first post,you will see he stated he has lived there for 40 years...I am sure things have changed since then...I am not a trashy person...But I believe,a person's property is just that,THEIRS and I would spend no time crying over little things just so I could think I had some kind of power over others..If you live in a nice area sir great for you..But I don't believe I would move there even if someone on your street was selling a million dollar mansion for a buck...Instead of feeling like you're entitled to control how others live,wouldn't it be easier if you moved out of the city onto a a piece of property without people close by instead of vice versa?..


Thank you Iraqvet! I couldn't have said it better! For the record, I purchased my boat new in 2008. It's a Lund Sport Angler with a matching trailer and a custom Lund mooring cover. I receive compliments on it all the time. My home, yard, car and truck are so well kept that friends, neighbors and family think I have OCB. I'm not some "slob" that doesn't take care of my personal belongings. I'm quite the opposite. The reason I purchased a boat with a trailer is because I want to trailer my boat. I want the freedom to fish where I want, when I want. I don't believe I should be governed to the point that I loose such a simple freedom. As I stated in my original post, my neighbors behind me can't even hang a cloths line up. At what point do you say enough is enough Bubba?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Should have figured today youd get nailed sooner or later. Me when the regs got to much to stand I moved out of the city just far enough they cant tell me what to do. Township has a lot less almost none and city keeps getting more. Couldnt sell my house because of the market so I rent it.

My buddy likes city living so He lives there and stores his boat at a camp ground on erie. Pays 25.00 a month. We have found a few places that cheap. We can trailer any where we like. Just look for one about half way between your regular spots..


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

jcustunner24 said:


> It's getting deep in here.....
> 
> Is there anything against you putting one of these up?


Can't do. Another ordanance issue.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Let your grass grow up around it so they can't see it.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there any chance that you could knock out a portion of the back of your garage and put in a floating extension so the boat will go right back in like it was made for it? I am doing the same thing to mine just so I can get two units in at once. I remember growing up in Firestone Park in the 60s. When Grandpa came home with a 59 or 60 Plymouth with the push button tranny and those huge rear fins. It was way to long for the garage so out came the saws and hammers and one full saturday later the garage door closed with the new car inside. Looks good from the front and floating extention is not considered permanent.
JMTCW
later 
donm


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Mabey A trusted freind who knows how to operate your vessal could put it in his pull barn with rights to take it out every once and a while......I had a land lord that was a BLANK.....A good friend of mine let me put it on his property and gets to use it when he wants to.........It really works out for both of us


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> I'm choking - I'm choking !


Are you related to LeBron?....LOL


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Are you related to LeBron?....LOL


Oh, them's fightin' words, mister !


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A buddy of mine lives in Silver Lake. He keeps his boat elsewhere in a storage facility. The day before he goes fishing, he gets his boat and parks it in his driveway, since the storage place doesn't open up at 5 a.m.. He goes fishing the next day, then takes the boat back to storage. After doing this a couple times, he got a letter from the city, or villiage, or whatever it is saying he cannot have the boat in his driveway. He called, and spoke to the mayor, or president, or head honcho of the villiage, or city, and explained the situation, and that he had no intention of changing the way he did it, in a very nice way, of course. The mayor, or head honcho told him not to sweat it, and to dis-regard any more notifications, and that he'd handle it.

Most of these rules start with good intentions, but people with nothing better to do, most likely busy body neighbors, get carried away with it. No one wants to look at junk all day, but it's a fine line as to what some consider junk.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

dmills4124 said:


> Is there any chance that you could knock out a portion of the back of your garage and put in a floating extension so the boat will go right back in like it was made for it? I am doing the same thing to mine just so I can get two units in at once. I remember growing up in Firestone Park in the 60s. When Grandpa came home with a 59 or 60 Plymouth with the push button tranny and those huge rear fins. It was way to long for the garage so out came the saws and hammers and one full saturday later the garage door closed with the new car inside. Looks good from the front and floating extention is not considered permanent.
> JMTCW
> later
> donm


The back wall of my garage is a enclosed sun room where I spent big $$$ putting in new windows, doors and carpeting recently. It is also elevated and serves as an enterance to my house. I would also have to tear out the garage door and raise the height. Too costly and I doubt the Engineers office would approve the plans. It would make my house look weird Would be better if I moved.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Muskarp said:


> Well don't we all just envy you. Hurry, you'll miss tea time!


Not sure all? But i'm glad u do.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Remember you cant fight city hall. Even if you are in the right at times there is a very good chance that one of your neighbors knows somebody that works for the city and if you pissed them off well .................

Remember people suck politics sucks most importantly Cuyahoga County SUCKS!

Good Luck
redheads


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

This topic couldn't make me happier about moving out if the city. I would blow a gasket if this happened to me. Defending the idea that your property isn't yours just amazes me. What's next


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> I guess the majority wins on this topic..You sir are wrong...


LOL!! OMG, that's the greatest thing I've ever read on here.
I assure you, in this think tank, the majority agreement does not equal "right" in any way. LOL!!

My point is simple, and has been consistent. I don't dislike boats, nor do I mind having my neighbor have one in his driveway. Nor do I think a boat equals a pile of junk.
But when a city allows people to park boats out front, SOME people will take advantage of that right. Get an inch, take a mile kind of deal.
So an ordinance PREVENTS people from going overboard and leaving several boats, cars, etc...out front. Unfortunately, it also prevents the guy with one nice boat from parking it out front.

Very simple concept to understand, or so I thought.

Almost anywhere a person lives, they have to abide by some type of ordinance on their own property.
For instance, you can't build your house right next to the road, even on your own property. That's an ordinance.
You can't build your house out of any kind of material you like. There are building ordinances.
You have to abide by some kind of sewage ordinance...you can't just throw in any kind of sewage system you like.

And there can be "beautification" ordinances in cities about what you can or can't park out front, what kind of fence you can or can't put in, out buildings, grass height etc...

For the most part, they are good ideas meant to keep the community looking nice. They are meant for the greater good.
But in some cases, it does cause assache and aggravation to individuals. I get it.

All I'm saying is that the concept of having city ordinances is a good thing. For those who don't agree, don't have to live in a city. But when you do choose to live in a city, you KNOW there are ordinances, and you KNOW that others will be passed in the 4 decades that you live there.
Some will be favorable to you, some won't.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

dinkcatcher said:


> This topic couldn't make me happier about moving out if the city. I would blow a gasket if this happened to me. Defending the idea that your property isn't yours just amazes me. What's next


It's not tthat your property isn't yours. Its that when you buy property IN a city, you agree to abide by the City Ordinances. It's still your property, but you can't do just anyhting you want.
If there were not ordinances about what you can or can't do on your own property in a city, it would be crazy.
My neighbor could put together a wood shed out of particle board and rusty nails. The next good wind would send that stuiff sailing into my yard, hitting my house or my kids.
He could keep his grass 4 feet high and have 27 dog houses out front. He could have a fleet of old boats, snowmobiles, cars, mowers in his yard.

Maybe he just moved in and this is his M.O. I wonder how I'll do selling my house next to that guy?

It's just not as simple as saying "It's MY property, I should be able to do with it what I want".


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!! OMG, that's the greatest thing I've ever read on here.
> I assure you, in this think tank, the majority agreement does not equal "right" in any way. LOL!!
> 
> My point is simple, and has been consistent. I don't dislike boats, nor do I mind having my neighbor have one in his driveway. Nor do I think a boat equals a pile of junk.
> ...


So we can't be right because you think we are dumb?..Why can't we be right.?.I like the group of guys in this "think tank"..And if you know anything about the majority,it doesn't have to be right, it just has to be THE MAJORITY...Does it make you feel better to say you think I don't understand??..I agree some ordnances should be in place..But I will argue against the fact that you think everyone wants to live in a pig pen just because they may have a camper in their driveway..You can tell you're simply hiding behind your statements saying the law is the law...I believe you would be the first guy to make the phone calls and complain about someone breaking one of them,or try and start new ones..Please stop using over the top situations to make yourself think you actually have a point..I stand by my original statement..I think you just like to have a sense of entitlement over others because you think it benefits you...


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> I assure you, in this think tank, the majority agreement does not equal "right" in any way. LOL!!


And you somehow know what is "right"? HMMMM! OK, if you say so. We're all just a bunch of dumb ******** anywho.

No offense to the ladies on here. But, I thought peeking out the windows worrying about the neighbors was traditionally a womens job. Boy, how roles have changed these days!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> .I agree some ordnances should be in place..But I will argue against the fact that you think everyone wants to live in a pig pen just because they may have a camper in their driveway


You're connecting dots that aren't there. I've never said that, and your logic to assume that's my thought process is not linear.

How much clearer can I make myself. 
I, meaning ME, do not have a problem with anyone parking a camper or boat or anything else.
I, meaning ME, do not think that equates to living in a pig pen.
I never said anything close to that.
I've never called my city to report anything about anything. I don't complain about my neighbors, to my neighbors, or with my neighbors.
And I could give two ratfucks what they have own, or where they store it.

I'm saying that without ordinances, SOME people will take advantage and let their yards become places that you would not want to live beside.
And that I'm glad ordinances exist, and are in place to prevent nice communities from turning into not nice communities, and to protect property values.

Take a stroll through some neighborhoods in NE Columbus along Morse Road. See how nice they used to be, and now look at how the neighborhoods are managed, or not managed.

I guarentee the original poster, if he indeed does end up having to move, will be very happy that some ordinances are in place when it comes time to sell his house. Otherwise he could have to sell a house next to a property with a neighbor that no one would want to live by.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> You're connecting dots that aren't there.


And your not? Somehow a boat in a driveway and a refrigerator in the yard need the same ordinance? I thought you were the smart one! Apparently your too intelligent to have common sense.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> It's not tthat your property isn't yours. Its that when you buy property IN a city, you agree to abide by the City Ordinances. It's still your property, but you can't do just anyhting you want.
> If there were not ordinances about what you can or can't do on your own property in a city, it would be crazy.
> My neighbor could put together a wood shed out of particle board and rusty nails. The next good wind would send that stuiff sailing into my yard, hitting my house or my kids.
> He could keep his grass 4 feet high and have 27 dog houses out front. He could have a fleet of old boats, snowmobiles, cars, mowers in his yard.
> ...



Lets keep this statement in mind and look below..And yes,people should be able to largely do want they want on their property...




Bubbagon said:


> You're connecting dots that aren't there. I've never said that, and your logic to assume that's my thought process is not linear.
> 
> How much clearer can I make myself.
> I, meaning ME, do not have a problem with anyone parking a camper or boat or anything else.
> ...


First off,no need to cuss..Second, you continue to type two different things..You personally do care,then you say you don't..You are getting frustrated with me but fail to see how you continue on this road that has two different paths...You go from not caring and saying it's the city,to saying you do care because it effects your property value...Please try and see where I am coming from..You're continuing to contradict yourself..I will give you and example.*I've never called my city to report anything about anything. I don't complain about my neighbors, to my neighbors, or with my neighbors.
And I could give two (blanks) what they have own, or where they store it*..Followed by - *I'm saying that without ordinances, SOME people will take advantage and let their yards become places that you would not want to live beside.*...See what I am talking about??


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have been watching this thread almost as much as I have been peeking out my windows watching my neighbors... ahem

Having been on the receiving end of ordinances and codes (bought a rundown shack and now it's a home) *I know how stressful it can be* trying to figure out a satisfactory solution. It sucks and I feel for the original poster because it sounds as if he is limited by his surrounding structure. AF - I hope you can work it out with the city to find a resolution. 

IN MY CASE: I am glad for the ordinances in my area - especially in this economy (and now that I am up to code - it keeps us all on the same page). I have four foreclosures on my street within six houses of mine PLUS a boarded up fire house. If the city didn't keep tabs, my home would be worthless. People have run out of money to fix things and have little money for extras - including insurance. Even with ordinances - there are slobs. You cannot control your neighbors or what someone may think is beauty. 

I am sure if AF could move his boat to accommodate the ordinance, this would not be as big of an issue for him. BUT IT IS because he has limited space and cannot garage his boat. I know the feeling of wanting all of your toys on your property and really liking the neighborhood you are in.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Most of Ohio sucks , thats why all the trees point inward.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You fellas are trying to make an argument that isn't there. What he's saying is perfectly logical. Ordinance are by-in-large, a good thing. They are also a PITA for a lot of folks on occasion. Let&#8217;s say they change the ordinance to allow boats in the driveway. Next thing you know someone has some old broke down piece of garbage in their driveway for two years, because he&#8217;s going to &#8220;get around to fixing it up&#8221;. Home shoppers are going to see that and not be impressed. So, it just lowered everyone home values. You can all say &#8220;there&#8217;s a difference&#8221; all you want. But, none of you will suggest who makes that decision and who&#8217;s going to deal with all the nitpicky neighbors that aren&#8217;t happy with anything. It&#8217;s going to happen. All the city can do is draw a line in the sand and abide by it. As someone already mentioned, often just a simple phone call can get you the okay, because you can bet it was one of those nitpicky neighbors that reported it. Just because the city is forced to send out a notice, that doesn&#8217;t mean the person on the other end of a phone line isn&#8217;t reasonable. And don&#8217;t pretend this only happens in your city, or only Ohio. It happens in every city in the country.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Lets all go to the court, stand outside with torches and tire irons.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Man I didn't expect this thread to grow to this size!

I am so glad I will never live in a city....thank you GOD!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> How about having your Fishing Friends that join you on Erie, each chip in $$$ for Seasonal Dockage ? You could pay for the Winter Storage yourself. Would that work - for now at least?


:F This might be a better solution (for now) than selling your home and taking a loss. It's a less stressful choice and it won't disrupt your Family's lives like moving away would. You could always sell your home in the future if you are not happy.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!!

Let me try to explain another way.

I'm a good neighbor. I live and let live. I help shovel one guy's driveway and cut his grass. He's old. I help the lady next door fix stuff. So whatever...
I have a neighbor who has a nice boat.
I have a neighbor that has an old Camaro that he keeps in his driveway for 12 years now, under a tarp. Probably, technically against some ordinance. I dunno
But that's all cool with me.

But now if one of my neighbors got carried away and had 12 cars out front, I'd probably say something. It's a suburb with narrow 25 mph roads and lots and lots of kids. 
I'd start with discussing it with him, and resolve it that way. But I suppose if that went nowhere I'd go ahead and call someone in the city. Although I've never even thought of doing something like that before.

So yes, I'm glad there are ordinances in my community to prevent someone from getting carried away with "storing stuff out front" fo their home.

And no, people shouldn't be able to do whatever they want on their property. Not when it's in a city, in close proximity to other homes.
Should they be allowed to mow their yards at 2 am?
Should they be able to build their home on the front property line?
Should they be able to put up whatever kind of structure they want?
Should they be able to keep their grass whatever height they see fit?
Should they be able to build bonfires on the property line?
Should they be able to shoot firearms on their property?
Should they be able to keep livestock?
Should they be abel to run a storfront business out of their home?
How about concerts? Boat storage business? Auction house? 


Ordinaces are good, neccessary and in every city in the US.
I do not have a problem with boats, or RVs, or my neighbors. Nor do I think people with a boat out front are "junky".

YOU are making those inferences.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Bubbagon I guess you finally took enough heat to finally see things a little easier now..If you actually read my statements,you will see more that once that I agree SOME ordinances are necessary...It's pretty clear not all of them are good...I never said people should be able to go crazy and and do whatever they would like..I said people should be able to do LARGELY what they want, which has a different intent than the word WHATEVER..Does the word LARGELY not imply I believe some boundaries should be set??...It's pretty easy to see why I drew those conclusions about you thinking boats and rv's made a house look junky when you came off the way you did..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anybody else have any other ideas for a solution to the Original Poster's Boat Issue?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> Does anybody else have any other ideas for a solution to the Original Poster's Boat Issue?


Like someone else said I would start a petition in the neighborhood asking people if it bothered them...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> Does anybody else have any other ideas for a solution to the Original Poster's Boat Issue?


At least two of us suggested a simple phone call to the City Engineer.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> Oh, them's fightin' words, mister !


Just kidding just kidding.......


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bubbagon said:


> lol!! Omg, that's the greatest thing i've ever read on here.
> I assure you, in this think tank, the majority agreement does not equal "right" in any way. Lol!!
> 
> My point is simple, and has been consistent. I don't dislike boats, nor do i mind having my neighbor have one in his driveway. Nor do i think a boat equals a pile of junk.
> ...


+1.............


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> Does anybody else have any other ideas for a solution to the Original Poster's Boat Issue?


I say call the City Engineer. Dude has lived there for 40 years, so they should know him. He may be able to get grandfathered in until he dies, moves, or sells his boat.

I'd think one of the "ride along" buddies might have some options for him, too.


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Been reading this thread at length.............sounds to me if everything was good in 2008 when you bought the boat, something has changed. Meaning a new neighbor who seems to find it an eye sore. Or someone in Independence has to drive by it every day and finds it an eye sore. Did you aggrevate a neighbor lately?? Just trying to figure out all of a sudden why this happened. I would specifically ask the city was it a complaint. I think they can divulge that as it is public knowledge. And the city should also be able to give you some solutions to the problem. If they can't.......explecitive!! Would it be possible to make a side yard parking spot and put up a fence around the boat?? Get a petition signed by all your neighbors who don't care on your street about the boat being there. The ones that won't sign.........light should go on in your head. I know I would be just as aggrevated as you are!! Good luck with all of this!!


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

If the city does visual inspections every three to four years.... maybe this is the year for his street?

Maybe it wasn't a neighbor. just a theory.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm involved in GIS software.
Alot of burbs and smaller cities are looking for revenue from other places right now. They're watching Call Before You Dig notices, comparing ariel images, etc...to look for new buildings and missing permits.

Maybe a neigbor applied for a new building permit...or didn't.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Unless you live in the country now a days most Cities all have these type of ordinances -- No boats no trailers no comercial vechiles no junk not running cars- Lets see mine has a buliding dept where they fine for cracked peeling paint broke sidewalks shall i go on ??

Sorry but that is the way it is now a days !


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

contact your councilperson, sometimes they can help.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> At least two of us suggested a simple phone call to the City Engineer.


The Engineer came to my house and face to face told me I can't park my boat in my driveway. I had a lenthy discussion with him at that time. A phone call is not an option.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> :F This might be a better solution (for now) than selling your home and taking a loss. It's a less stressful choice and it won't disrupt your Family's lives like moving away would. You could always sell your home in the future if you are not happy.



As I have stated, I want to trailer my boat so that I can go where I want when I want. I would love to sell my house and move except that I have invested heavily in my home and would take a substantial loss, especially in this market.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

*"GIVE ME LIBERTY OR GIVE ME DEATH"*

sound familiar to anyone? It may only sound like a boat in the yard or RV in the drive but it is not.... its control. someday men and weman will have to make a choise like this again

Where will YOU stand????


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

sauguy said:


> contact your councilperson, sometimes they can help.


The councilman that chairs the Board of Revisions Commitee used to be my neighbor. He lived directly across the street from me and we got along great. Until he became A councilman 4 years ago and moved into a different part of town. He goes out of his way to avoid me at council meetings and various committee meetings. I'm certain he didn't initiate this. The Engineer did tell me he received a complaint. Refused to tell me who. Said it was anonymous and that the city would not disclose the name of the person that filed the complaint. Doesn't matter. I now know for certain who did it. It is my neighbor.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

this has been the silliest thread i have ever read on here, you guys need to go fishing, and bubba, take a chill pill man


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

fontinalis said:


> this has been the silliest thread i have ever read on here, you guys need to go fishing, and bubba, take a chill pill man


Why is this silly? Sounds very similar to all the regulations instituted after 9/11. Punish everybody for a couple bad seeds. Seems a few of you feel it's OK to give up your freedom to protect what you think benefits you. Why should AF have to leave early every time he wants to go fishing just to pick up his boat. Not to mention the extra gas used to drive out of his way. And the added expense to store it. Come on man, this is America! I drive through extremely nice golf communities that have boats in the driveways. It actually makes it feel like people live there.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Bubbagon said:


> It's just not as simple as saying "It's MY property, I should be able to do with it what I want".


Actually, it is that simple.

I guess thats as far as I can go with that without getting political and getting the thread shut down. Or maybe politics are allowed now. We didnt use to be able to say [email protected]&%! but I see thats now okay.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Muskarp said:


> Why is this silly? Sounds very similar to all the regulations instituted after 9/11. Punish everybody for a couple bad seeds. Seems a few of you feel it's OK to give up your freedom to protect what you think benefits you. Why should AF have to leave early every time he wants to go fishing just to pick up his boat. Not to mention the extra gas used to drive out of his way. And the added expense to store it. Come on man, this is America! I drive through extremely nice golf communities that have boats in the driveways. It actually makes it feel like people live there.


the amount of bickering, and quoting, and back and forth is silly, confusing and not productive. Does it suck that he cant keep his boat there, yes, but that's what you get for living in a zoned community, appeal it, or move.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Agitation Free said:


> The Engineer came to my house and face to face told me I can't park my boat in my driveway. I had a lenthy discussion with him at that time. A phone call is not an option.


Yep, I'd say a phone call won't be much help.  What's the ordinace on building a shed/carport?


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Yep, I'd say a phone call won't be much help.  What's the ordinace on building a shed/carport?


I can't do it because of the way my house sits on the lot. I have 100' frontage and being a ranch with a 2 car attached garage, the house sits across most of the 100'. By ordinance I can't get my boat to the back yard and I'm not allowed to put a shed or carport in my front yard.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Won't fix you problem but I'd go check out the Mayor's house, Councilmans' houses , City Enginers house plus check out the govt offiices and buildings and make sure they are following all the rules and regs and are good citizens too. What's good for the goose is good for the gander....


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> Why is this silly? Sounds very similar to all the regulations instituted after 9/11. Punish everybody for a couple bad seeds. Seems a few of you feel it's OK to give up your freedom to protect what you think benefits you. Why should AF have to leave early every time he wants to go fishing just to pick up his boat. Not to mention the extra gas used to drive out of his way. And the added expense to store it. Come on man, this is America! I drive through extremely nice golf communities that have boats in the driveways. It actually makes it feel like people live there.


It wasn't silly until someone compared Independence ordinances with the "Patriot" Act.

These types of ordinances have existed for decades. HOAs have them, towns and cities have them etc. It is part of living in a municipality that you agree to abide by the rules put in place by duly elected officials.

My brother has the exact same thing at his house but it is an HOA enforcing it, not a municipality. He pays $25/month or thereabouts to store his boat.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Won't fix you problem but I'd go check out the Mayor's house, Councilmans' houses , City Enginers house plus check out the govt offiices and buildings and make sure they are following all the rules and regs and are good citizens too. What's good for the goose is good for the gander....


You can be sure I'll exercise all my options however the mayor lives in a family gated and secluded area of town not visible to commoners.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hope nobody minds but i just have to say something here. there is some rules just about anywhere you go. but that dont mean we have to like them.

the first thing i would do is talk to a lawyer and just find out if i fell under the grandfather clause. if not your just screwed.

we stayed in a friends condo in fl a couple of years age. i drive a real nice 01 f350 superduty crew cab truck with a roll n lock tauneu cover. by brother drove an old junkie car. we were told we had to park both of them in the very back of the lot. so yes you can pick eyesores out and make them move. they had a eyesore rule in there rules. but i did park up front because i parked in a handicapped spot. and nobody said another word to me. my brother just parked in the back. my legs are bad and at that time my wifes knees were bad, so we just didnt feel like walking that far. there boat rule said no boats can even be brought in the lot. but these rules were in place when they opened.

then at my sisters house in florida i parked my boat on the berm out to the side of the house. it sets on a corner. they was the first house in that neighborhood, it was just jungle all around them. now its full and they now have neighborhood rules. so they said we could park cars or trucks there but no boats or rv,s. they had to be parked in the drive or beside the house. and nobody could stay in or sleep in an rv. not bad tho. then we went up to her father n laws house. he isnt allowed to park anything anywhere. but he knew this when he moved in. now we did stay there for about 4 days with our boat and nobody said anything.

now as far as parking i have no problems where i live, just outside the city limits. but i was having a pole barn built. i hired a company build it. they came in and started building it. they got the frame up then got the rest of their money for the metal and putting it on. then they just quit and filed bankruptsy. well then the county inspector came out and said they didnt get permits to build the barn. then he said i couldnt have the barn because you cant have more storage than living space, and i was going to have to tear it down. well i was nice to the guy even tho i thought it was bs. so then he asked if i had a basement. saved by the basement. but then he said we had to take measurements. well he said i was to close to the street and my next door neighbor. i had to be so many ft from the center of the street, and 4 ft from my property line, and i could only be 18 ft tall. even tho there was 2 huge buildings across the street. i asked about them. well they were buisnesses so they were ok. then he asked who took care of our street. it was a access street that was put in when they closed off the front. he told me i had to move 8 ft from one end to the other end. so i told him nobody took care of our street. so he made a phone call. he said he couldnt get the county or the city to claim it, and i had been nice about the whole thing so he thought he could help me out. he would just call it an alley and i would be ok. but i was still to close to the property line. then he made another phone call, then said this was concidered a commercial zone, so i only had to be 3 ft instead of 4 ft. so he measured it. it was 3 ft on the money without the metal on that had 1 in. ridges on it. he looked at me and smiled, he said i wont tell nobody if you dont. i now have a nice fishing pole barn.

so as you can see there are rules everywhere. but i dont like most of them. and i have 2 boats and a motorhome parked on my property. so far nobody has said anything. but then i dont say anything to anybody about what they do on their property. i feel like if you buy a piece of land it should be yours. now i wouldnt say a word if they put in a eyesore rule. but i dont care if they dont either. my next door neighbors are disabled also. they only have there yards mowed about 3 times a year. and i just dont care. its not mine.
sherman


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/clevela...sociation-gives-flagpole-fight-121044397.html


One more for the good guys...I know the HOA rules are not the same as a city ordinance,but should pretty much be treated the same way..How could these "elitist" groups who feel they are above average not know or think they don't have to follow the OHIO LAW that prohibits restrictions on flying the American flag on private property..?..This is beyond shameful and just plain disrespectful to the U.S. and what it stands for..You would never catch me moving anywhere that is part of the HOA...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> we stayed in a friends condo in fl a couple of years age. i drive a real nice 01 f350 superduty crew cab truck with a roll n lock tauneu cover. by brother drove an old junkie car. we were told we had to park both of them in the very back of the lot. so yes you can pick eyesores out and make them move. they had a eyesore rule in there rules. but i did park up front because i parked in a handicapped spot. and nobody said another word to me. my brother just parked in the back. my legs are bad and at that time my wifes knees were bad, so we just didnt feel like walking that far. there boat rule said no boats can even be brought in the lot. but these rules were in place when they opened.


Wow, what a great friend you are.

My Mom owns a condo in FL. I also go down there to visit. I don't like their condo association rules very much either, and the have some crazy ones. BUT, I respect them while I'm there, as I'm a guest.

I guess people look at things differently.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Corrected info. The guy that came to my house was the Building Commisioner.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Wow, what a great friend you are.
> 
> My Mom owns a condo in FL. I also go down there to visit. I don't like their condo association rules very much either, and the have some crazy ones. BUT, I respect them while I'm there, as I'm a guest.
> 
> I guess people look at things differently.



dont really look at things differently. we are both disabled and parked in the handicapped spot. thats what they are for. and why they didnt say anything elce to us for parking there. we followed all there rules while we were there. handicapped parking was exempt from the parking rule. i guess i should have mentioned that. have a great day.
sherman


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Agitation Free said:


> As I have stated, I want to trailer my boat so that I can go where I want when I want. I would love to sell my house and move except that I have invested heavily in my home and would take a substantial loss, especially in this market.


I know that - but I have no other ideas to offer you...... other than the idea of you renting a spot outside of your City to Store your Boat year-'round and keep your Boat "at the ready" so you can go fishing whenever you please.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> I know that - but I have no other ideas to offer you...... other than the idea of you renting a spot outside of your City to Store your Boat year-'round and keep your Boat "at the ready" so you can go fishing whenever you please.


Got ya. I understand what your talking about J.J. It's the expenses and time I would incure to do that. Maintaining a boat is hard enough without the added time and expenses the city wants to impose on me for no good reason. I pay my taxes. I maintain everything I own. There's a truck across the street from me that hasn't seen the streets in 2 years. No plates and the biggest eyesore in the country. He also has an abandoned riding lawn tractor in front of his house. It's been there for a year. Never moved even through the winter. He uses a push mower because the rider is broke. Do I complain. No. Did the city do anything to him. No. I walk 1 hour a day. There are 7 houses violating this very ordinance with abandoned cars, trucks, R.V's, trailers etc... within my walk. Do I complain. No. Does the city do anything to them. No. Sorry for ranting but I have been singled out. It's obvious that it's a personal attack. There is absolutely no reason why the city shouldn't grant me the variance.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Agitation Free said:


> You can be sure I'll exercise all my options however the mayor lives in a family gated and secluded area of town not visible to commoners.


Try google earth......

Oh I more thing. Just like they added the lot restiction after you bought your boat, the restriction can be removed. You may have to do some legal research or just check the minutes when the law was passed. You may be able to get so many signatures on a petition to remove the law or change the law. The whole city of Independence may get a chance to vote it away . I don't know. But that's how we got casinos in Ohio......


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Agitation Free said:


> Got ya. I understand what your talking about J.J. It's the expenses and time I would incure to do that. Maintaining a boat is hard enough without the added time and expenses the city wants to impose on me for no good reason. I pay my taxes. I maintain everything I own. There's a truck across the street from me that hasn't seen the streets in 2 years. No plates and the biggest eyesore in the country. He also has an abandoned riding lawn tractor in front of his house. It's been there for a year. Never moved even through the winter. He uses a push mower because the rider is broke. Do I complain. No. Did the city do anything to him. No. I walk 1 hour a day. There are 7 houses violating this very ordinance with abandoned cars, trucks, R.V's, trailers etc... within my walk. Do I complain. No. Does the city do anything to them. No. Sorry for ranting but I have been singled out. It's obvious that it's a personal attack. There is absolutely no reason why the city shouldn't grant me the variance.


One option would be to drive around town and report every person you see violating the ordinance, I bet a lot of folks in town have no idea the rule even exists. That way you raise awareness and if enough of you raise a stink maybe things change.

It is a crappy option and you don't seem like the kind of person who would do such a thing, but it is an option.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

There is only one way to fight city hall,,,,legally. The way you do that is take the decision of creating what you might deem a silly law or regulation away from them.It would involve a lot of leg work on your part.You already stated you walk a mile a day so the leg work shouldn't bother you.
First you research the law the affects your situation,get a copy of it in hand.Start a petition to recall the law in question.Go around to as many residence in town as possible and have ONLY registered voters sign the petition.Judging from the population of the town you'll have to get a certain number of registered voters to sign the petition.Also get a good number more as a lot of people will sign it that aren't eligible voters so you'll have to make sure you exceed the required amount.Once you get verified with the proper amount the matter will be placed on the ballot and all the voters will decide your fate,not city hall.It's along haul and very time consuming but possible.If the law is beyond reason as you feel it will be overturned by the community at the next general election.Also once you have the papers filed and it is placed on the ballot the city CAN'T enforce the law anymore until it's voted on. A lot of work is involved in doing this but the people decide and not city hall.It can be done,it's far from easy but if you are passionate about the law it could be changed.Might be a solution to your situation and a good fix that might help everyone.Sometimes it just takes one person to make a change.You might be the one person in this case.Be prepared to really take some heat from city hall once they find out what you're up to as they will take it very personal but think of the added stress & aggravation you'll be throwing their way after they have given you a good dose,that alone should give you incentive


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

puterdude said:


> There is only one way to fight city hall,,,,legally. The way you do that is take the decision of creating what you might deem a silly law or regulation away from them.It would involve a lot of leg work on your part.You already stated you walk a mile a day so the leg work shouldn't bother you.
> First you research the law the affects your situation,get a copy of it in hand.Start a petition to recall the law in question.Go around to as many residence in town as possible and have ONLY registered voters sign the petition.Judging from the population of the town you'll have to get a certain number of registered voters to sign the petition.Also get a good number more as a lot of people will sign it that aren't eligible voters so you'll have to make sure you exceed the required amount.Once you get verified with the proper amount the matter will be placed on the ballot and all the voters will decide your fate,not city hall.It's along haul and very time consuming but possible.If the law is beyond reason as you feel it will be overturned by the community at the next general election.Also once you have the papers filed and it is placed on the ballot the city CAN'T enforce the law anymore until it's voted on. A lot of work is involved in doing this but the people decide and not city hall.It can be done,it's far from easy but if you are passionate about the law it could be changed.Might be a solution to your situation and a good fix that might help everyone.Sometimes it just takes one person to make a change.You might be the one person in this case.Be prepared to really take some heat from city hall once they find out what you're up to as they will take it very personal but think of the added stress & aggravation you'll be throwing their way after they have given you a good dose,that alone should give you incentive


Will do as a last resort. I'm really hoping that I can reason with the Board of Zoning department, and the city to get the variance. I'll see in about 3 weeks. Hope this doesn't get ugly.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Would a 6' tall privacy fence around your boat suffice? Just an option, that's not a garage or carport...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know how many of you are familiar with Independence but I feel for you Agitation and good luck getting through some of those thick minded bureaucrats.
If you are certain that the neighbor called, give them something nice to look at. If you have a fence maybe paint their side of your fence a fuchsia or a hot pink, maybe a chartreuse.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks cheezemm2 and Lewzer. No doubt it's my neighbor. I do remember that he threatened me last year about my boat. Nice guy. I think he forgot when I pulled his 2 jet skis out of his back yard with my atv because they were stuck in mud up to the axle and he needed them out that day but had no other way to get to them. And how much free firewood I gave him over the years. And for all the time he's been my neighbor I was lucky to get a hello. I did take your advise Lewzer. I found what's called mooning gnomes on the internet. They are proudly being displayed in my garage window and my porch window. Directly at his house. This just might be enough to land me in jail. Cant' do the fence. Another ordinance issue.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

sounds like TS needs to follow the rules. END OF THREAD right there.

Easy as that. You don't like the rules of your city, move, or start going to concil meetings that are open to the public and express your reasons why you should be alllowed to junk up your street with your boat parked in your front yard.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

If it is your neighbor, maybe it's a jealousy thing.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

bopperattacker said:


> sounds like TS needs to follow the rules. END OF THREAD right there.
> 
> Easy as that. You don't like the rules of your city, move, or start going to concil meetings that are open to the public and express your reasons why you should be alllowed to junk up your street with your boat parked in your front yard.


Who's TS? What are consil meetings? Have you read anything that I posted on this thread?


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> If it is your neighbor, maybe it's a jealousy thing.


Interesting enough, he did tell me that he wanted to buy a boat like mine. That's when we were still talkin'. I think the wife got her way and they got a sunroom instead. And I never see them use it. You might be on to something JJ. :good:


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Agitation Free said:


> Who's TS? What are consil meetings? Have you read anything that I posted on this thread?


TS - Thread Starter.....

And sorry I can't spell. I typed it in a hurry.. I think you got my point.

Follow the rules. It's that simple TS. I'm not one to agree with the towns/cities with their stupid stuck up rules and laws... at the same time I'm sure they have everyones best intentions in mind when creating these rules.. It's not like they made these rules just to F you over. It's to protect value and appearance. I'm sure you like living in a nice town right??? 

So unless your Driveway is attached to a dock and not a garage, I say you're SOL. Also think about all the time you've wasted crying in this thread. You could have easily spent that time constructing some type of proper defense to bring to your elected officials... But I'm sure this thread accomplished a lot.....


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

also I find it wrong that you're bashing your neighbor up and down in this thread when you have ZERO proof it was your neighbor. It could easily be ANYONE... Even a city worker who saw it. 

Blindly blaming someone really shows your bad attitude towards your neighbors and this thread shows the lack of respect and pride for your community as well.. I'm sure your neighbors aren't exactly pumped up to have you living next to them...


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

bopperattacker said:


> also I find it wrong that you're bashing your neighbor up and down in this thread when you have ZERO proof it was your neighbor. It could easily be ANYONE... Even a city worker who saw it.
> 
> Blindly blaming someone really shows your bad attitude towards your neighbors and this thread shows the lack of respect and pride for your community as well.. I'm sure your neighbors aren't exactly pumped up to have you living next to them...


What do you mean zero proof and blindly blaming someone? 3 years my boat has been in my drive. No problem. My neighbor threatened me and all of a sudden it's a problem? There are 3 of my neighbors within 500' that violate the same ordinance. Spoke to 2 of them already. Did they get a visit from the Building Commissioner? No.... How can anyone respect a community that discriminates? Seriously bopper, if you want to carry this on p.m. me.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

ok cool the jets.The back & forth isn't accomplishing much.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Agitation Free said:


> What do you mean zero proof and blindly blaming someone? 3 years my boat has been in my drive. No problem. My neighbor threatened me and all of a sudden it's a problem? There are 3 of my neighbors within 500' that violate the same ordinance. Spoke to 2 of them already. Did they get a visit from the Building Commissioner? No.... How can anyone respect a community that discriminates? Seriously bopper, if you want to carry this on p.m. me.


Obviously you wouldn't be the best defense lawyer would you???? All your proof is nothing more than who you think did it.... Not exactly proof or evidence that your neighbor is responsible.. And if you have people within 500 feet doing the same thing, you have the right to file a complaint as well. Maybe you should exercise your rights bro.

Didn't your mom ever tell you not to blame others for your problems...

It's a YP (Your problem) not a NP (your neighbors problem)

Move your boat, problem solved. If you can afford to own a boat, I would assume you can afford to store it.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I think this thread has run it's course. Thanks to all that support me and in 2 weeks I'll get my say at City Hall. I will let you all know what happens. Stay tuned. Dick would you please close this thread.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Agitation Free said:


> I think this thread has run it's course. Thanks to all that support me and in 2 weeks I'll get my say at City Hall. I will let you all know what happens. Stay tuned. Dick would you please close this thread.


Have fun moving your boat, don't waste your time or the cities time.


----------

